# Whats your favorite Fantasy Model?



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

For me it has to be the White Lion Chariot, it looks sweet!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Be lakor is a sweet model, and the lion chariot is certainly cool. The new vamp count model with one wing looks the nuts so at the moment i would say probably him


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

the new VC stuff looks mad, belakor is a cool model, but my fav would be hm... the wood elf high born with great weapon.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

empire count on griffon


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

The blood knights look good too:grin:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I like the Skaven Grey Seer with the smaller rat sitting on top of his staff...


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I like the classic dark elf sorceress, i'll find a pic later.

Other than that, probably the wood elf spellsinger who looks like shes possessed, with arms spread out.


Edit: http://www.bastaic.com/wfb/fey/pics/darkelf6.jpg


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i also like the wood elf wardancer hero model


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Be'lakor. No contest. He's all really-awesome like.

-Dirge


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

archaon, lord of the end times is the coolest model ever, and the only reason id ever play chaos


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

Captain Galus said:


> archaon, lord of the end times is the coolest model ever, and the only reason id ever play chaos


On foot or mounted though? :biggrin:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I think Be'lakor is my favorite... before I played Fantasy, I still picked up Be'lakor and stuck him on a round base to use as a 40k daemon prince.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Gotta go with the new Vampire Counts Varghulf. The whole line of new models is pretty sweet, but that one takes the cake.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

my favourite model of all time has got to be the old style empire general with warhammer its just so nice to paint failing that any of the ogre kingdoms models (with the exeption of the gnoblars and the araby man eater)


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

if based on pure awesomeosity (challenge my authority to invent new words if you dare) tomb scorpion and ushabti.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

gotta be the wood elves high born with great weapon, he looks so cool


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Tyrion, Defender of Ulthuan model looks good. I also like Mannfreds model


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

it dosnt matter how good the models are though i'll still want to convert them


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

personlise models are better


----------



## dred73 (Jan 24, 2008)

well if any thing in fantasy goes then ill go with the 30th aniversary edition white dwarf that rides on the shield with bugman and gotrek holding him up it is such an awsome mini but if you want a regular army book model the goblin hewer all the way I mean come on its an automatic axe thrower.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got to say either the mounted Archaon or Caradryan. One shows nothing but raw power (along with spiky bitz), while the other almost perfectly portrays the arrogance and nobility of its race. Can't choose, so I'll go with both.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Caledor said:


> I've got to say either the mounted Archaon or Caradryan. One shows nothing but raw power (along with spiky bitz), while the other almost perfectly portrays the arrogance and nobility of its race. Can't choose, so I'll go with both.


Mounted Caradryan? Can you link me to the model?

My personal view is that the Slann model is pretty nice.


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Has to be the Dragon Ogre Shaggoth. So damn mean looking.


----------



## thegreenronin (Mar 25, 2008)

The new goblin hero on great cave squig probably, doom wheel is a close second, after that its the dwarf riding the shield


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Chaos hell-cannon fo shoe:good:


----------

